# 1971 auto to manual swap



## junction44 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi guys. Going to do a muncie 4 speed swap into my 71 with 455 th400. Found a 661 muncie m21 fresh rebuild out of a 68 camaro. Came with levers and all but no shifter. Do I need to order a shifter lever and mount for camaro so I can use supplied levers? Not worried about keeping it original. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The typical tail shaft housing on a 661 case Muncie is the one that only has 3 bosses in a triangular pattern to bolt a stamped steel mtg plate to. The Hurst shifter mounts to this. The earlier alum style mtg plate mounts differently. IF the '661 case Muncie is a mid to late '70 model transmission it should still have the small output shaft & take the same tailshaft housing (with the W bolt pattern) as previous Muncie 4sods.

Linkage rods for '71-74 Muncie 4sods were much beefier than previous linkage rods. The length though ought to be the same as '67-70 Pontiac A-body Muncie 4spd shifter linkage, I have both styles, on my list of things to do when i get my shop organized is take pictures & measure shifter rod lengths.

OEM Chevelle style Hurst 4 sod shifter has an offset to the mechanism where the flat handle bolts on, much like the '69 Camaro Hurst shifter. This Chevelle style shifter could be used in a '68+ GTO, but doubt it will work with a factory console.


----------



## junction44 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Not using a factory console. I think I'll go the cheap route and order the camaro hurst handle since I have all the other stuff to go that route. Thank again!


----------

